# May 2016 Field



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok, I'll start it.

What's everyone up to? 

Continuing to train with Winter and will enter her in a few HT.
Working everything but specifically blinds with long enteries into big water and marking punch birds.

In April we had an opportunity to train on some fantastic property so with Flyer we threw everything we could think of at him to stretch him out and show him lots of water. He pretty much got out to everything rarely needing a double throw. He is FF/CC and can sit on a whistle when we are out walking. We will start FTP this week. Flyer is a very different dog from Winter so this should be interesting.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

You beat me to it. Forum went down before I could start the thread.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Today I worked Buffy on blinds past distractions. We need to do more work on this.

I worked Thor on doubles.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Holly are you going to move right into senior with Flyer? I think that would probably be worth it!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, we will skip Junior.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm going to run Riot in junior this summer. He's only 6 months and our season is so short. He won't be ready for senior this summer, our last hunt test of the season is mid-August, way too soon for senior. Next senior opportunity for him will be June 2017. A long way out. So junior this summer it is. His first hunt test is this weekend. We'll run NAHRA started, which is 5 singles. Shorter than AKC junior. He'll get a live flyer and lots of help if he needs it. He's swimming super well. We completed FF session #22 this morning on day 18. He's picking up off the ground with the occasional refusal still. So we'll hang out at this point for awhile longer before we move ahead. I need to get back on obedience with him and whistle sits. Last 2 nights have been water work. Last night was land-water-land for 35 - 40 yard marks. He did super well both nights. The water is still colder than I like, so I have to make sure to get him toweled off as quickly as possible. I don't have to tell him hold when he comes out of the water, he doesn't shake or drop the bumper, just heels up nicely. I take the bumper and tell him shake. He's doing so well. Working on honoring with him too. 


Last night we trained with a FC pointer. He's learning a new game since he has his pointer FC and his pointer MH. So now they can run retriever AKC hunt tests, the owner is going to give it a whirl. Smart dog! But really quite confused about picking up the bumper instead of just pointing it. Owner had him FF, but she has to tell him fetch it up, to get him to retrieve. Kind of confusing for the pointer in the new game, but he seems like he's having fun. It will be an interesting experiment to see if we can get him to run JH tests. I think retriever blinds will be too difficult at this point.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm going to try to go the National this year and hopefully run Maise in WC. I think that would be fun!

On Sunday I took Maise to an HRC training day and left Molly at home. I didn't expect to feel so relieved. I didn't have to worry about her worrying. Maise had so much fun. She is an incredibly fast swimmer. Molly leaps but does not swim as fast, while Maise sorta just runs into the water but swims SO fast. She also makes the cutest whines and groans while waiting for her turn. I know that might turn into a nuisance later, but right now I'm just enjoying the cute puppy noises.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Teaching pointers to fetch is very difficult in my experience. Plus they really do not like the training.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Vivian,
If you are headed all the way to national this year, consider running a derby. Dogs under 2 years old are eligible. Derbies are fun and Maize might do a lot better than you think she will. She will only need to do double retrieves. No blinds, marking test only. If Lucy can run a derby, Maize will do it with ease. I'm planning on heading down and running Riot in the derby. I'm hoping my work schedule doesn't get in the way. Derbies are hard of course, but it's another opportunity to run your dog at national. Plus no black labs at the event, just goldens! The derby is on Tuesday Oct. 4th, so well before the WC.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't know if Maise will have had enough training to successfully run a derby, although it might be very fun. It might be too long of a stay though, to do that and also the WC.

I went down today and watched her do T drill and I ran her on the marks. She whined the whole way swimming to the first mark. I just thought that was so cute; makes my heart smile. I brought her home for the weekend and hope to do some marks with her.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

There are 4 series to a derby. I marshaled & ran a test dog for a derby last year. Out of 12 starters, only 4 made it all the way through 4 series. What you could do, is give it a shot. Go as far as you can. Maise will be 2 years old before you know it and your opportunity to run a golden retriever only derby will be gone. Last year there were a few show dogs that showed up for GRCA national derby. It was fun to see a nice variety of dogs. Some made it far, some not so far. I look at going as an opportunity you may never get again. Next year will be the east coast for the derby, which will be a lot harder to get to. Then Riot will be 2 and it will be too late. So consider giving it a try if you are going down there anyway. As always at GRCA national, there is only so much time to do all the things you want to do!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Vivian, TRUST ME when I say the specialty derby marks were no where as hard as what Proof is doing at these derbies. Looking back, I think about how tough I thought those were because I didn't know any better. Your girl can do those set ups if you can get her to do doubles and not go back to an old fall..lol....

But they are fun to run and I agree, just get out there and have fun, I've noticed the specialty is more about challenging the dog and fun than cutthroat impossible set ups like they are down here. they know people are coming far and wide to run their dog past the first series.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Buffy and I did a lot of work today.

Blinds, honor at water, channel marks, then finished with a water double followed by a blind. Very successful.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ha ha Shelby I was going to ask you how a GR derby compares to a real derby. You guys are making this very tempting!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Ha ha Shelby I was going to ask you how a GR derby compares to a real derby. You guys are making this very tempting!!


Go for it Vivian!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

you never know until you try and come on, Viv, you only live once!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Riot is now on walking fetch. He's doing very well. Some refusals, then wants to pick up all the bumpers. But he's getting the hang of it. His steadiness is very nice. Last night I walked out in the field, threw 2 bumpers in different directions, walked back to him and sent him to the go bird, and he did well. He had a tiny bit of trouble on the memory bird, but he hunted it up pretty quickly. Distance was less than 50 yards, so not super far, I kept the angle wide so no switching. He's smart and easy. Tomorrow is his first hunt test and live flyer. Let's see how he does. I've never had a golden with a live flyer issue, so I'm hoping that trend continues. Last night I also walked Riot around the neighborhood on leash. I forget he's just a puppy and everything is new to him. I'd like to get him in some obedience trials this coming winter if I have time and he's ready. Lucy is doing well. She has a miserable hot spot on her tail that is healing, so I haven't been swimming her. She's entered this weekend also. I'm just hoping there isn't still ice on the ponds like there was last year at this time. So far the bugs haven't been too bad, but we had rain earlier this week and it could be head net time. I really hope it's not that bad.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I am shooting at a field trial this weekend. Today I shot Derby and paid very close attention to the tests. Perhaps I will one day run a Derby.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

George, hope you had fun shooting. I also like shooting for tests and trials. I enjoy watching the handlers and dogs. I learn a lot.


Last weekend Riot and Lucy were in NAHRA tests. Riot was in Started. Started is 5 singles. I don't think any are farther than 75 or 100 yards. 3 on land 2 on water. Riot was awesome both days. His line manners are excellent and his force fetch is done well. He is a very good boy and returns to heel and looks out for the next bird right away. Good boy. Both days he passed land easily. First day we went to water. For some crazy reason the judges thought that the dogs should have to swim through 10 decoys. Not on the side of the area, but swim through the decoys. Many dogs got caught on the lines attaching the decoys to the weights. Many dogs retrieved decoys because the ducks were falling beyond the decoys. Huge distraction. Riot being the over achiever he is, retrieved not just his 2 ducks, but 3 decoys also. So unfortunately he didn't pass. But he did a great job of bringing those decoys all the way to the line, weights and all. The next day Riot again easily passed land. At the water, he just couldn't figure out how to get past the islands and peninsulas to get to the bird. The photos below are the water. It was very marshy and hard for him to figure out how to navigate. He needed a little help, and then he figured it all out. Getting help though meant he didn't pass. I like running NAHRA with young dogs, they really help out with your dog and make sure all the dogs have success and learn. Plus the dogs get to continue on even if they were no longer in contention. Great training for Riot. Below are water photos from the second day. The weather was perfect and the bugs were few. Riot is definitely doing well and I think this was an excellent training opportunity. I will post his second day land series on YouTube.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Big training day for us today. 

Buffy---walking singles, land blinds; next area water blinds and more land blinds; next area double and a blind.

Thor---walkaway singles, uphill marks; next area started decheating water, simple water double; next area double land retrieves.

Also worked with a 14 week old chocolate lab. Simple retrieves, speed up the return, sit on the whistle.

Very busy day.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

After a very lackluster performance on blinds yesterday, Bally and I revisited force to a pile this afternoon, and oh boy guess who can run their butt off to the pile now. I have noticed the slow trickle of half-azzing it on blinds the past month or so, and give myself a lot of dog training kudos for not losing my cool during training yesterday, just said get out of it, and take it to yardwork the next few days. Will do a few more sessions then do some shorter, easier blinds as rehab. 
Bally has never run blinds with the gusto that Fisher and Slater did, although I know he was trained much more thoroughly than they were. Not sure if it's just his personality, or his independence, as in, he doesn't like that I am calling the shots on blinds. No idea. He acts very compliant and doesn't fight me for control, but it's just not the same joy. There were days when running Fisher I wished I could pick up every bird as a blind. Bally is MUCH stronger on marks than my other two. Anyways I have known this from the beginning, Bally has more natural ability, but a weaker work ethic, than his more clingy predecessors 
Starting to enter the master tests in June, up in PA/OH.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, these last few weeks have been weird. proof tore his paw pad in our yard two weeks ago. It took about a week to heal and I didn't do anything with him. I didn't even let him play outside because our front drive has a lot of concrete. I got some derma gel and man that really got it healing quickly. Last week I only ended up training two days. It was just yuck Went to a derby in TN Friday. Wasn't feeling it. Ran last, it was pouring rain off and on with drizzle the rest of the time. First and second series Proof nailed his marks, Just ran to the bird. The first series was a mark that was over 500 yards running past a retired short gun that was going to be used for the second series. It was amazing how many of the young dogs (I think 6) were running fine, got past the retired gun and literally just stopped! The just got so confused that they sat down just mid run in the middle of the field right next to the blind. I actually felt terrible for them! One of the handlers said his dog was learning about retired guns and he thinks that confused him. Proof ran down and then banana'd the line when he lost sight of the 500 yard gun and pushed off the blind. But as soon as he got to the crest of the hill he made a super hard right to get himself in front of the gun and then went right to the bird. I was rather proud of him because it would have been slightly easier to just hook the gun as far as momentum goes. Second series, Proof did super, didn't allow the corn rows to influence his line and went at a straight angle into them. Almost every dog ran up a row and had to fight to get themselves to the bird which landed very close behind the gun with an angled throw. Gee!!
The third series was a water series. The memory bird was contrary from what I was told by everyone in the gallery. The two marks were in a cove type shape and then the opening expanded out to a huge piece of water that looked like a lake to me. The problem that was hard to overcome was that the grass going down to the water was very high like waist high and they had mowed a "lane" down the hill to the water.I call it a lane because the dogs rolled down that lane like bowling balls. The "lane" going down to the long bird was the path that was in front of the mat. The dogs were naturally wanting to go down that lane for both birds since they didn't want to fight cover to the short bird, making them push out of there for the long bird and then going straight back to the old fall or taking the same swim and then having to figure out where they were once they got up on land. The bank was rimmed by high cat tail types and the dogs couldn't see the long gun until the got onto land. A couple dogs did what Proof did. I blame myself. He didn't mark that long bird well at all. It was pouring down rain. I wasn't trying hard enough. When he came back to get the long bird I lined him up and thought he was looking at the gunner which was hard to see in the rain. But instead he was looking at a bird feeder that was very clear and at the end of the cove. I sent him thinking he had it (I got lazy, he's had it all the other times!) and he took a hard left down to the bird feeder but through all the high cover. When he got to the water, he couldn't see anything as he was in very high cover. He hit the water in the big open lake, completely out of the cove. He stopped and turned around and came back very confused. He wasn't anywhere familiar to what he had seen at the mat. I had the gunner stand up and resent him. He got his bird. Oh well. Reminder to make sure he is locked into the right gun! And he really wasn't putting effort into that gun either. 
Anyway, these next two weeks I'm going to be training Proof as much as possible. I've decided to send him with Jason this summer to Michigan. I'm really going to miss him but I just can't train him this summer on the level he is trained now by myself and at his age its pretty critical that he finishes up what he is in the middle of learning. Its a hard decision that I've worried over for the past five months! But one of the things I really wanted to do was get him on the derby list myself before he left. Proof is going to learn how to be a big boy this summer at doggy boot camp...


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

First series and second series in first photo. Second is third water series.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

MOP, amazing, that's all I can say. Amazing the distances Proof can go. Amazing!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

We have done 3-4 sessions of FTP the past week and oh boy what a nice little attitude adjuster it is. I think tonight we'll go run some simple blinds and hope for improvement.
Last night Kristin & I did a set of four walking singles, diagonal across a field going short to long. First three were thrown left-to-right, last one was about 400 yards and thrown right-to-left. 
I felt on the first three Bally bowed to the right on every mark, but he stepped on each bird, no hunting. The last one he did perfect. 
Shelby -- on the last bird I was really happy that Bally looked out and focused on it despite being tired and it so far away. We both watched the bird go down (I wanted to make sure I got the timing right) and I sent him the nanosecond it hit the ground. It was like Bally was surprised he was sent that fast, he actually reared back a little bit before taking off, and he had super momentum and zoomed out to the bird with no problem. I think if I had asked for more prolonged focus after the bird landed I could have gotten looking away. Thanks Jason, great idea


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Last weekend I was junior hunt test judge for our club's picnic. It was a good opportunity to practice judging junior. It was really fun to help people with their dogs. I asked each person which rules they wanted - AKC or NAHRA, since junior and started have different requirements. Lots of new people and also lots of people that have been running dogs a long time. Nice mix. One couple came to the line with a hugely out of control yellow lab. They said their dog was an obedience school drop out and they thought they would try something easier like field work. You can guess the rest, it didn't go well. But plenty of people were ready and had fun. Only one other GRF forum member was there, AKgold. When I was done with all the other dogs, I ran Riot, and of course he easily picked up the marks. He was a bit hard on the pigeons though, he liked them a little too much. Then I walked him over to the senior/master setup, and ran him on the 3 marks as singles. He was great except for the first mark being across the gravel road. Which made him hesitate. But with a little encouragement, he figured it out. He easily picked up all the senior/master marks.


I'll be judging junior 3 times this summer. All 3 locations are placed where I've run dogs. It will be interesting being on the other side of the equation. It will also mean that Riot won't get his JH this summer, I won't have enough times to run him to get that JH out of the way. But that's ok.


Riot is coming along on his whistle sits. Maybe I'm backwards, but I want him solid on whistle sits before I go onto FTP work. I want that crisp sit I never had with Lucy. I want all his obedience solid first, before progressing. He's a really smart dog and I'm super happy with his responses on everything. He's fast and sweet and very happy and very easy to train.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

This whole week we've been doing a quick one or two land series/blinds but at least one big water series that takes a long time to finish all the pups. Proof was so happy on Monday when he got back on schedule since he was out with his paw pad for a bit. Also running some blinds mixed in. Proof's blind work is coming along. Getting that handling in at 250 yards a bit better now. yesterday I was really happy he had three blinds very tight together and running past each other and he did really good and so did I. I felt like my timing was better. Maybe that's why Proof was better...He is just so fast, it takes my mind too long to whistle. I'm getting better. The trainer is giving me some tips on when to always blow with him. Like if I want him to sit on a point this is where I blow the whistle that would stop him in time on that point. This is stuff that is very hard for me. Katniss was so slow I had time to think ahead while running the blind. I have to know ahead of the blind with Proof. 
Today just did two water series on another great property we don't go to often. But I was so happy with Proof on the last mark. He did it right. I couldn't believe it. Even starting squaring into a jutting point and then suddenly turn back into his angle and kept on. PROGRESS in that move alone! He went on to get his bird and I gave him some loving for that one! I'm gonna miss this boy so much  .... One fun thing, another day trainer brought fishing poles. Fishing in between series, baby! It was a fun day today!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Yesterday I worked Buffy on some handling drills. A tuneup is never bad. We then ran some blinds and she gave me the opportunity to no her off suction. We then ran a double followed by a blind.

Thor and I worked on uphill marks. Also, up mover the hill marks. We finished up with a double.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Trained last night with a long time field trial judge. Oddly enough, she only runs hunt tests. But she judges a lot of field trials and has for many years. Riot was amazing and blew away the field labs (and of course the show labs). This FT judge sent me an email this morning: Run Riot in the last 2 derbies of the season July 31 & Aug 7 (hard to believe our season is over that early). That made me smile. She's not judging either of them. Riot's quite the guy. After struggling for so long with Lucy, it's so nice to come home from training happy, not frustrated!


So the concept last night was benches. We have lots of them in the area that we'll run the derbies later this summer. For us some areas are not rolling, they are flat, then a steep grade, then flat, then up a steep grade, then flat on top. These are old gold mines and as they were excavated they created flat areas to work and then run out areas where they dumped gravel. Not rolling at all. There are also these long wide trenches I would call them. They look like snowboarding pipes where they excavated. Last night there were a couple of benches. The steep grade up to the bench may as well have been walls for some of the dogs. Riot needed to learn how to run the steep bank at an angle and to the bench on top to find his bumpers. He did very well. He's smart and he retains what he learns. He makes me really happy. Then at the end I ran him on some walk out blinds. He was so excited to run those blinds. What a good puppy.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I am in New Hampshire right now. It is hot and we will get thunderstorms around 3 PM. So our training today was yard work in the shade. Holding blind drills for both dogs. Push and pull drill for Thor and follow the handler's gun for Buffy. I had never trained Buffy on this, no need to. However I found out that this can be useful in a hunt test to get the dog looking in the right spot.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

today was a holiday so there was no training but the family went out to the tech ponds and threw for me and Proof. We did two set ups that he has trouble with and he did great on them! I was happy. Both were set of two singles guns places as hip pocket. Proof runs the short bird first and comes back. Second gun is lost when he is enroute. He has to get out behind the gun to get the long single. This is tricky.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Winter and I ran in a MH test on Fri/Sat. Winter must know that I'm running her this year in MH to improve my skills as a handler. I don't think I was making good decisions on the line last year and we were not getting though unless Winter stomped the test. She definitely did not stomp this test but I was able to make on the fly adjustments this time and she brought home a ribbon. Yeah Team! 

Still working though FTP stuff with Flyer. We had a week off due to my work schedule and this hunt test but we're back at it today. I can't believe that it is almost June already.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Woohoo that is fantastic!!! And I know exactly what you mean about decisions on the fly on the line. Congratulations


----------

